# Non healing surgical wound



## MARTIN#45 (Aug 13, 2015)

hello,

when looking up a non healing surgical wound for a left leg (patient had a fem/tib vascular procedure)  I keep coming up with T81.89D other complications of procedure, not elsewhere classified, subsequent encounter. I know it is wrong but I keep landing back in the same place. Intraoperative and postprocedural complications of skin and subcutaneous tissue L76.82 

patient has a delay in healing of a surgical wound and I know it is the left leg.

please help!!

thanks,

lisa


----------



## MARTIN#45 (Aug 14, 2015)

can someone direct me to the right area to ask this question


----------



## graceroni13 (Sep 15, 2015)

There's another post titled "Non-healing surgical wounds in ICD-10" that was posted on 6/12/15. I had the same question today about that code, I'm saving that thread to look at in a bit but maybe that will help?


----------



## solocoder (Oct 2, 2015)

I just had to code one of these for a pre-auth they needed right away. Closest I thing I could figure out was L76.82, S91.301A. ???
"A" in this case being "active treatment" rather than initial.


----------

